
Senators Demand Online Ad Disclosures as Tech Lobby Mobilizes - allcentury
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/19/us/politics/facebook-google-russia-meddling-disclosure.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
NN88
This is the day the tech industry prayed never would happen

